# Cheese Steak Fatty



## njsmoker83 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys, had my son's 4th birthday yesterday and i cooked up two fatties.  The night before I sautéd some paper thin ribeye with peppers, onions, and mushrooms.  After they cooled I rolled them w/ some cheese in ground meat (80/20) and wrapped them in bacon.

Smoked them at 220 till internal reached 160.  They were pretty good.  The beef was a tad dry but when you dipped it in ketchup they were great.

Sorry no Q.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds great!, but you've been here long enough to know...


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh man I was looking forward to seeing those! Sound good though


----------



## capntrip (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 28, 2012)

lol.  Sorry guys i was grilling hotdogs, hamburgers, skirt steak and had the smoker running.  They came out great sorry no pics.


----------

